# Where should we stay in Seattle in Sept? [2009 thread revisited]



## glenmore (Jul 21, 2009)

We are attending a wedding on Orcas Island Sept 11-12 and have rooms on Orcas Island for those two nights. We fly into Seattle on Tues, Sept 8, and need rooms in Seattle for Tues and Wed as well as the following Sun and Monday.

What would be a good location to stay at in Seattle that would then be convenient to leave to go to Orcas Island? Does it matter? There are some good prices on PriceLine for the airport, down town Sheraton, and downtown Pike Place Renaissance. Would you recommend one of those or another hotel? Thanks in advance for any help you can offer . .


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 21, 2009)

Driving time from Seattle to Anacortes, where you catch the ferry to Orcas Island, is roughly 90 minutes, more or less, depending on traffic.  The ferry ride is an hour and 20 minutes, plus the wait time to board.  Depending on the time of day (and day of the week) you may need to wait through a ferry run or two (or three) to get on a boat heading for the island.

I can't advise you on where to stay in Seattle, but just wanted you to know what you face trying to get from Seattle to the ferry landing.  Orcas Island is a beautiful place, and the ride on the ferry to get there is spectacular.  Whoever is getting married there has chosen a fantastic location.

Wave at my house as you drive by.  I'll be sure to wave back. 

Dave


----------



## isisdave (Jul 22, 2009)

I stayed at http://seattlesuite.com/ which is just uphill from the convention center and a fine place for exploring downtown Seattle.  It's very timeshare-like, so you'll feel right at home. I see they have all sizes of suites open for your time frame.

You don't need a car to get around downtown Seattle ... there's a large free-transit zone ... and if you have one, you should inquire about parking either here or at any downtown hotel. It'll be limited and expensive.

You might want to spend the before-time downtown, and the after-time somewhere else; I'll leave that to the Seattleites to suggest. There are plenty of places that may be quite nice in September.


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 22, 2009)

glenmore said:


> We are attending a wedding on Orcas Island Sept 11-12 and have rooms on Orcas Island for those two nights. We fly into Seattle on Tues, Sept 8, and need rooms in Seattle for Tues and Wed as well as the following Sun and Monday.
> 
> What would be a good location to stay at in Seattle that would then be convenient to leave to go to Orcas Island? Does it matter? There are some good prices on PriceLine for the airport, down town Sheraton, and downtown Pike Place Renaissance. Would you recommend one of those or another hotel? Thanks in advance for any help you can offer . .



Aloha,
Seattle's a nice city.  We live in a close in suburb.  The Pacific NW is spectacular.  No guarantees, but the weather is often very nice then.  Are you sure you want to stay in Seattle?  Near the top of my recommendations would be a couple of nights at the lodge at Paradise in Mt Rainier http://www.mtrainierguestservices.com/ ; it wouldn't be the same if it were rainy.  Assuming you drive through Seattle mid day to the ferry (non rush hour), it might add about 3-1/2 hours to Dave's drive time estimate.   
If you prefer ocean, there is a lodge in the Olympic National Park along the coast http://visitkalaloch.com/  It would be two ferry rides from the west side of Puget Sound to Orcas Island http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/ferries/info_desk/route-maps/ .
There are lots of places to stay at a variety of price ranges
There's plenty of time to read a few guide books.  My guess is that you don't have to make reservations this far in advance unless you are sure about what you want.
Enjoy


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 22, 2009)

The airport in Seattle like many airports is well away from anything else. Don't stay there unless you're getting into Seattle really late or have a really early flight out. 

There are lots on nice places in Seattle. The downtown hotels are good, there is a silver cloud right next to the ball park if you want to catch a Mariner game (but they are out of town then) There are hotels near the waterfront, and near the lake at the north end of downtown (lake union) 

Generally, we suggest to our guests that want to stay in Seattle, to stay near Lake Union. It close to the Seattle center and an easy bus/trolley/ monorail ride into the heart of downtown. Plus, we love the lake Union area, with their lots of good restaurants. There is a Residence Inn, courtyard and Silver Cloud right there at Lake Union. 

PS one of the best ways to look is to do a google map search with hotels & seattle in the search line. Each red dot is a hotel and then you'll see where the hotel is in Seattle.  I'd avoid the area north of Westlake center toward the seattle center.


----------



## Jan (Jul 22, 2009)

We love Inn at the Market.  It's near the Ferry's and by the Pipe Place Market.  Very nice!  My boss use to pay for the girls and husbands for an overnight during the Christmas holidays.   
       Jan


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 22, 2009)

Jan said:


> ... My boss use to pay for the girls and husbands for an overnight during the Christmas holidays.
> Jan


Really??!!!! And the wives didn't object???


----------



## BevL (Jul 22, 2009)

*Perhaps for the first leg of your trip*

I've PM'd you on a possibility

Bev


----------



## glenmore (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks to all for the great help and info - it will really help us make reservations and travel plans in Seattle - love this TUG board!


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 25, 2009)

We stayed at the Grand Hyatt in downtown Seattle. It is a great Hotel in a great location. We walked all over downtown and took some tours of the area. We had a room on the upper floors with a fabulous view of the city, lake, ocean, space needle, etc. The Airporter Bus stops right at the door of the Grand Hyatt which made it very convenient to get to the airport. We arrived in Seattle on the Victoria Clipper from Victoria, BC Canada and then flew home to Southern California.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 26, 2009)

Jan said:


> We love Inn at the Market.  It's near the Ferry's and by the Pipe Place Market.  Very nice!  My boss use to pay for the girls and husbands for an overnight during the Christmas holidays.
> Jan




I second this--it was very, very nice--still one in my favorites book.  Used to stay there once in awhile on business trips.  Plus, a very big *plus*, Dilettante Chocolates used to have a shop just a few doors down.  Wow, how I loved those!!


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 26, 2009)

Jan said:


> We love Inn at the Market.  It's near the Ferry's and by the Pipe Place Market.  Very nice!  My boss use to pay for the girls and husbands for an overnight during the Christmas holidays.
> Jan



It is the Pike Place Market and it is a fabulous place to visit.


----------



## BrandyMaxwell (May 26, 2010)

*Nice place to stay near Seattle!*

[Self-promotion is not permitted on TUG - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## dougp26364 (May 27, 2010)

Please note that this thread was started in July '09. It's almost 1 year old.


----------



## ptprism (Jun 1, 2010)

*Another Vote for Lake Union*

I second the vote for Lake Union. We go to Seattle once or twice a year because we love it. We usually stay in the Lake Union area. There are lots of hotels right at the Lakefront (Courtyard, and a great Residence Inn). The Lake itself is great with seaplanes taking off and wooden dugout canoes being carved . Lots of great restaurants and you can even walk to the Space Needle, Sci-Fi Museum etc.

If you're there for Labor Day weekend, it's Bumbershoot--their own mini-Woodstock. Great if you're a fan of contemporary music, comedy and thought. We go in September most years and the weather is always good--sunny and 60's mostly. Great for cruising on the lake or a night baseball game too!  There's so much to see and do...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 1, 2010)

ptprism said:


> If you're there for Labor Day weekend, it's Bumbershoot--their own mini-Woodstock. Great if you're a fan of contemporary music, comedy and thought. We go in September most years and the weather is always good--sunny and 60's mostly. Great for cruising on the lake or a night baseball game too!  There's so much to see and do...



Bob Dylan is going to be at Bumbershoot this year.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jun 1, 2010)

four seasons seattle starts from $243 after 3rd nt free. looks cheaper than grand hyatt etc sometimes. 
booking through four seasons preferred partner travel agent (free) gets you daily breakfast, ~$100 amenity, and upgrade if available at checkin.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 1, 2010)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> four seasons seattle starts from $243 after 3rd nt free. looks cheaper than grand hyatt etc sometimes.
> booking through four seasons preferred partner travel agent (free) gets you daily breakfast, ~$100 amenity, and upgrade if available at checkin.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it is advertising. I often post links of hotels, etc. that I recommend.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 1, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> I don't think it is advertising. I often post links of hotels, etc. that I recommend.



Except that you're not a first-time poster, who has posted something that looks as if has been cut-and-pasted from a promo.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 1, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Except that you're not a first-time poster, who has posted something that looks as if has been cut-and-pasted from a promo.



I don't know what she cut it from because it sure didn't come from the web site in her link. In any event, I don't care one way or the other but I would give her the benefit of any doubt. I would hate to see people stop recommending things with links just because somebody may think it is advertising. I agree on prohibiting posts that are obviously nothing but an advertisement. I just don't think this case is that obvious.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep - it was spam.  She registered with her business email address which was for the link she posted.  

When a first time poster uses the search function and drags a specific thread out of moth balls to post a recommendation, I'm always suspicious.


----------

